#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Aπαίτηση στατικής μελέτης σε τακτοποιημένα του Ν.4178/13 που "φαίνονται" σε οικοδομική άδεια χωρίς να επηρεάζονται στατικά

## anka

Καλησπέρα.
Ελπίζω να αναρτώ το θέμα στη σωστή θέση.

Εχω την εξής περίπτωση.
Διώροφο κτίσμα (με ο.α. του 1958, του 1972 και του 1974 - σταδιακή κατασκευή) στο οποίο έχει γίνει τακτοποίηση Ν.4178/13 ενός αυθαίρετου υπογείου εκτός περιγράμματος της οικοδομής (στατικά ανεξάρτητου από την υπόλοιπη οικοδομή) και ενός αυθαίρετου εξώστη. Πρόκειται για κτήριο κατοικίας και έτσι δεν απαιτείται μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας για τον Ν.4178.

Στο εν λόγω κτίσμα ερχόμαστε σήμερα να βγάλουμε άδεια προσθήκης και εσωτερικών διαρρυθμίσεων.
Η προσθήκη είναι κατ'επέκταση και είναι στατικώς ανεξάρτητη. Επίσης στην πλάκα του ορόφου θα ανοίξει μικρή οπή για κατασκευή νέου κλιμακοστασίου (από ελαφρια κατασκευή, μέταλλο-ξύλο κλπ) που θα συνδέει το υφιστάμενο ισόγειο-α΄όροφο (ώστε να γίνει μεζονέτα).

Στην Πολεοδομία λοιπόν μου ζητούν στατική μελέτη της ανεξαρτητης προσθήκης και τοπικό έλεγχο της πλάκας γύρω από την οπή του νέου κλιμακοστασίου. ΟΚ ως εδώ.
Μου ζητούν όμως να καταθέσω και στατική μελέτη επάρκειας για το αυθαίρετο υπόγειο και για τον αυθαίρετο εξώστη.
Η αιτιολογία είναι πως αφού αυτοί οι χώροι αποτυπώνονται στην άδεια (στα αρχιτεκτονικά) πρέπει να είναι και στατικώς ελεγμένη η αντοχή τους.
Και καλά τον εξώστη αντε να τον δεχτώ, επειδή ανήκει στον ίδιο φορέα όπου θα γίνει και η οπή της πλάκας για το νέο κλιμακοστάσιο.
Το αυθαίρετο υπόγειο όμως που είναι στατικώς ανεξάρτητο από όλα τα υπόλοιπα (υφιστάμενα και προσθήκες) είναι υποχρεωτικό να τον ελέγξω;
Από τη στιγμή που είναι τακτοποιημένο χωρίς απαίτηση στατικής επάρκειας;

Να τονίσω οτι δε κάνουμε νομιμοποίηση των αυθαίρετων κατασκευών. Εχει πληρωθεί όλο το πρόστιμο για τακτοποίηση και όχι μονο το παράβολο.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά τη γνώμη μου κακώς σου ζητούν μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας για κατασκευή στατικά ανεξάρτητη, τακτοποιημένη με τον Ν.4178/13 βάσει του οποίου απαιτείται μόνο ΔΕΔΟΤΑ και στην οποία δεν γίνεται καμία επέμβαση που θίγει/επιβαρύνει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο στατικά, π.χ. αύξηση μονίμων/μεταβλητών φορτίων ή μάζας, τον φέροντα οργανισμό της κατασκευής.

Θα μπορούσαν όμως λόγω της διάνοιξης της οπής και της προσθήκης της εσωτερικής κλίμακας να σου ζητήσουν έλεγχο στατικής επάρκειας για όλο το κτήριο και όχι μόνο για την περιοχή της πλάκας.
Εκτός εάν, εσύ τεκμηριώσεις ότι από τις επεμβάσεις δεν επηρεάζεται στατικά το κτήριο παρά μόνο η περιοχή της πλάκας την οποία και ελέγχεις.

----------


## anka

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.

Συμφωνώ σε όλα.
Το θέμα είναι πώς θα πείσω τον υπάλληλο... Υπάρχει κάποιο έγγραφο να πιαστώ; 
Εξαλλου δεν υποτίθεται πως πλέον η ευθύνη τους περιορίζεται στην πληρότητα του φακέλου;

----------


## Xάρης

Κοινή λογική. Απ' αυτήν που ως μηχανικοί διαθέτουμε ή θα έπρεπε να διαθέτουμε.

Δεδομένου ότι:1) το κτήριο είναι στατικά ανεξάρτητο +
2) τακτοποιημένο άνευ απαίτησης μελέτης στατικής επάρκειας παρά μόνο ΔΕΔΟΤΑ +
3) δεν γίνεται καμία επέμβαση στο κτήριο που να το επιβαρύνει στατικάπροκύπτει ότι δεν απαιτείται κανένας στατικός έλεγχος για το εν λόγω κτήριο.

Αν ο υπάλληλος δεν πείθεται το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να ζητήσεις εγγράφως τις όποιες παρατηρήσεις του.
Στη συνέχεια να διαμαρτυρηθείς στον προϊστάμενο του τμήματος έκδοσης αδειών.
Αν δεν γίνει τίποτα, ενδεχομένως να σου πουν να καταθέσεις ξανά τον φάκελο για να χρεωθεί σε άλλον υπάλληλο, εξηγείς στον ιδιοκτήτη το πώς έχει η κατάσταση και του προτείνεις να ζητήσει τη συμβουλή δικηγόρου αν επιθυμεί να το πάει παραπέρα.
Ένσταση στο ΣΥΠΟΘΑ και προσφυγή στα διοικητικά δικαστήρια είναι κάποιες επιλογές του.
Επιλογές που θα πάρουν χρόνο και χρήμα και ακόμα και αν δικαιωθεί δεν θα είναι κερδισμένος διότι δεν θα έχει γίνει η δουλειά του στον χρόνο που θέλει.

Επειδή λοιπόν η κοινή λογική έχει χαθεί, λέω και ξανά λέω ότι πρέπει την έκδοση των αδειών να την αναλάβουν ιδιώτες όπως ανέλαβαν και τον έλεγχο των κατασκευών.
Μάλιστα να υπάρχουν περισσότερες της μιας ιδιωτικές ΥΔΟΜ που να δρουν ανταγωνιστικά μεταξύ τους.

---

Η ευθύνη περιορίζεται μεν στην πληρότητα του φακέλου αλλά σαφώς είναι αρμόδιοι να καθορίσουν το ποιες μελέτες απαιτούνται κάθε φορά.

----------


## anka

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Αναλυτικός και σαφής όπως πάντα.  :Χαρούμενος: 

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η πρόταση για ιδιωτικές ΥΔΟΜ...

----------

